# Introducing..... :)



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Cute!  I love his markings.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Another from North Carolina! Welcome and beautiful poodle! 

Where are you in this beautiful state?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man, what a looker!!  He's sooo handsome, and I love his markings. How old is he?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! That is some color. Did he come from Germany?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats, he's beautiful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is by far the most unique Poodle I have ever seen. A little like a long haired curly Doberman! Truly beautiful!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Your dog is gorgeous! I just saw a dog like this recently on the purebred rescue site:

About 1/2 way down the page, check out "Danny"

Available Dogs

Where did your pup come from?


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! He's so handsome! I love him!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Thanks everyone!*

thanks for all the great comments! I love love love this boy. I think he is pretty awesome...of course I'm not biased or anything  

I bought him from a breeder in Winston Salem NC and he is about 9 months old now. I live about an hour and a half or so west of her near Lenoir NC (for those asking). I'd love to meet other poodle lovers in my area. I'm learning how to groom so I have a lot to learn. His breeder has been sending me pictures via email to go by and I bought a book about grooming so I've kind of been "winging it". I'd love to learn how to do the more traditional puppy cut for his ring debut in July. Don't know if he has enough hair for that now or not though. 

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

He has such interesting coloring!
I'm around the Greensboro/High Point area. It is so nice to see others from NC, much less my area Other forums I'm on have maybe 1 or 2 people from the entire state.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Know you do love this handsome boy! Ranger looks like he loves life. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Greensboro is not to far...a couple hours. One of the things I love about Ranger is he does love life! He bounds around and looks like he is smiling all the time. He makes me laugh every day. I have another mini named Morgan. He is 2 years old. Morgan is an awesome boy too! He is a black/white parti poo. He loves to play fetch and loves to play tug even more. He is the gentleman...Ranger is the wild unruley teen  I'll post pics of Morgan later...I'm supposed to be "working" so guess I'll get to it. I look forward to chatting with everyone here!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! what a nice coat he has!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I love the phantom coloring. Definatly more of then around with the Mini's then Standards. 

Took me 2 years but i've got my phantom coming in 2 weeks!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Pamela!

Congrats neVar!! The phantoms are definitely my favorite color...I also love the silvers. You will have to post pictures of your new poo! A definite must see!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wow I love love love that. The color is awesome. Have fun grooming him and congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

That's the prettiest phantom I've seen. Truly gorgeous. 

I was reading about your grooming. There is a poodle grooming seminar in Greensboro this weekend. My sister and I are going. She lives in the Lexington area. It will be at the Nanhall Grooming School. My sister is starting out as well. Check it out.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you! I will check out the seminar.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Ranger just has the look of happy mischief. What a pretty boy. Hope the two of you have many wonderful years ahead!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Wow! That is some color. Did he come from Germany?


LMAO Cbrand - we must have been on the same German site , ha ha - exactly same coloring !!!

Twenjen70 - very pretty !!!!!! They are very unique indeed !!!! Thanks for sharing : ))) !!!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

apoodleaday - He is definitely full of mischief. Always looking to steal something! Thanks!

wishpoo - what German site are you looking at? I'd love to see it. thanks!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Planet Poodle - The German Poodle Magazine

That one : ))) ! 

Aren't they beautiful ???

I was doing some research on parti and phantom lines and found those 

Hope you like it too : )))


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow! I love the phantoms on the first page! Thanks for the link! Lots of info on there

I love it!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

You are very welcome Twenjen :rose:

Some European countries are finally starting to recognize parti as a legit group  and it seems that the trend is going toward including them in standard show competitions. I think it was due IMO Never understood why original color of the breed was all of the sudden eliminated as desirable ???:rolffleyes::smow:


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

I know color is a touchy subject in Poodles. It doesn't matter to me what color it is....a good dog is a good dog no matter the color. I love the phantoms & parti colors so thats what I went with. Maybe someday AKC & the PCA will allow them in the ring....oh the horror!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

twenjen70 said:


> Maybe someday AKC & the PCA will allow them in the ring....oh the horror!


ound:


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

He is stunning! His markings are gorgeous. I love the way the brown fades softly into the black. And he's obviously happy and well loved. 

Love the name Ranger, btw. Have you ever read Janet Evanovich's comic mystery series? She has a character named Ranger.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Susan.  I haven't read those. The minute I saw him that name popped into my head...almost as if he told it to me...so that was his name. Most of the time it takes me days to figure out a name...I have to wait and see personality, etc. but not this boy. I think it was meant to be


----------

